# help with International 404



## smiley4jc (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Y'all! 
Hubby just bought a International 404 and as far as I have been able to tell from serial number, it might be approx. a 1961 model. He's tweakin' and tunin' at the moment and is needing some info. on the hydraulic system. He is wanting to know specifically how much hydraulic fluid the system is supposed to have and where do you check it at? He's found a tube w/ a cap where he thinks it's supposed to be checked but there's no 'dipstick' attached to cap. (******* check? stick your finger in the hole and if you can feel the fluid, it's good?) I've attempted to find a diagram of the engine or of the hydraulic system with no luck. Hubby is quite a good shade-tree mechanic but not a terrible-lot of experience with tractors...'specially old ones. Any help anyone could give or a direction to hunt in would be great!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is there anything under the seat? The rear end of the 404 looks very similar to my 350 Utility, and that one is checked by removing a pipe plug under the seat which has a dipstick on it. The transmission and hydraulic reservoir are separate on the 350 and may also be on your 404. If the pipe plug you mentioned is right next to the shifter and about 1-1 1/4" in diameter, then that's probably the fill port for the transmission fluid. The fill for the hydraulic fluid is probably through the check hole (again, assuming its like my 350). To check the transmission fluid, there should be a pipe plug on the side of the transmission housing part way up (by your ankle on the left side usually) and you fill the oil until it flows out. I could be way off base here as I have not worked on that model, and if I am I hope someone corrects me. Those would be the areas I would check first though.

The hydraulic check plug I am referring to would be on the plate (reference #1) in the pic below.


----------



## smiley4jc (Apr 16, 2011)

Husband says, "There is one hole on top of the transmission and one hole underneath on rear end housing...and that's all. Transmission and rear end hydraulics are all one reservoir." Husband, btw his name is Willie...also would like to know if there is a filter in the hydraulic reservoir as well as on the hydraulic pump. I've been trying to find an owner's manual to download so he can see/read more on this subject. I found one the other day and can't remember what site it was on. Well...he just walked out, coffee in hand, to take all the above mentioned apart to see what all is in there. lol But, I await y'all's answers.......thanks for all your help!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm. I guess it is sufficiently different then. An IH dealer should be able to get you a manual.


----------



## smiley4jc (Apr 16, 2011)

Country Boy,
That's exactly what we ended up doing. lol Called the local tractor store that handles IH parts and they were more than helpful. They copied off a whole bunch of information and sent it to my husband. He has now changed the filter and hydraulic oil. That ol' thing is runnin' pretty good now! I do thank you for your time and help, though! This site is wonderful!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

No problem. Glad to hear you got it going!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome and YEA for your side!


----------



## smiley4jc (Apr 16, 2011)

Got another tractor...given to us. Wilile's friend said if he could get it going he could have it. Willie got it going. I'll have to get Willie to refresh my memory as to what the problem was. Anyhow, it's a David Brown and I just posted a new question on it. If y'all could take a look-see, I'd appreciate it greatly!


----------



## DanielpCrawford (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyone know how to wire an alternator to a International 404, My dad said it would be better than buying a rebuilt generator for it, but have no idea how to wire it and cant seem to find it anywhere??


----------

